# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  @&^$** Kop kopters!

## tod evans

Back-n-forth all over these hills looking for weed......

In the 70's a buddy used to shoot at 'em in their ultralight when they did this $#@!, now it'd result in a 4 state manhunt.

Here's wishing all the local entrepreneurs a successful harvest this year!

----------


## bunklocoempire

Same thing here.  State DEA comes to this county and rips it up.  We had 2 days of it in my neighborhood and plenty more throughout the rest of the island/county.

Medicinal use is legal here if you pay the extortion fee and put yourself on a list that automatically jeopardizes your 2nd Amendment.

Meanwhile, back at State HQ, their handlers and the insiders pass laws to help their own and keep the little guy out of the game.

The stink has never been so obvious.



"Legalize it"

----------


## Dr.3D

My dad used to call those "heckleopters."

----------


## Anti Federalist

That's the sound of Freedumb!

Why do you guys hate America?

----------


## tod evans

They're out again this morning.........

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> They're out again this morning.........


Disturbing the peace

----------


## Intoxiklown

If you don't mind the attention, and want to have some fun with them (make them waste their time), place a dozen or so baby pine trees in a shed or something. Pine trees generate close to the same amount of heat as a marijuana plant. Which is why I know of a lot of people that would plant two to three marijuana plants around a pine tree within a large area of pine trees.

Granted, that is having some fun that could lead to a bad day.....

----------


## phill4paul

> If you don't mind the attention, and want to have some fun with them (make them waste their time), place a dozen or so baby pine trees in a shed or something. Pine trees generate close to the same amount of heat as a marijuana plant. Which is why I know of a lot of people that would plant two to three marijuana plants around a pine tree within a large area of pine trees.
> 
> Granted, that is having some fun that could lead to a bad day.....


  No. Just, no.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> If you don't mind the attention, and want to have some fun with them (make them waste their time), place a dozen or so baby pine trees in a shed or something. Pine trees generate close to the same amount of heat as a marijuana plant. Which is why I know of a lot of people that would plant two to three marijuana plants around a pine tree within a large area of pine trees.
> 
> Granted, that is having some fun that could lead to a bad day.....






Maybe something like this ?

----------


## Dr.3D

> Maybe something like this ?


Wonder what they would do if they saw an inflated 'anti aircraft missile launcher.'

----------

